# Title not available



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

The last 2 days my bolt has had many channels listed throughout the guide as title not available. 

I've run guided setup and run multiple connection. I called tivo but got same crap they say for everything... moved to engineers. 

Any tips?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boxermansr (Dec 18, 2012)

Is something seriously wrong with TiVo's guide data?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...de-data?.575407/&share_type=t&link_source=app

Try the option towards the end of this thread to reset guide data. I did this earlier and it fixed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yesterday I had 50% crap in my TE3 guide. I figured a CPI&TDL was in order. I've done it many times with three Roamio boxes and a Premiere. But this time the Clearing message was still on my screen after an hour. Three hours later it was still there despite power cycles and KickStart attempts. It did pass the SMART test. So I gave up and pulled the drive. A quick format with Windows and I put the drive back. I did lose my programs (only two days) and cable card pairing. I'll pair the card next week. Since the box had no network I couldn't save anything. So, if possible, save what you can before running a CPI&TDL.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Guide is a mess. An old show, Lost Honeymooners. I have multiple Tivos. On ONE with fully updated guide all the episodes scheduled to record have generic information. Used to be ok (a week ago). AND on my other Tivos the guide info is correct, full detailed info for the same episodes. Not only that, on the Tivo with generic looks like ALL the shows on that channel show generic. But all fine on my other Tivos. Most on TE3, one Bolt on TE4. I have also seen "crap" in my TE3 guide on some Tivos (other than the one with generic info for that one channel). Seems reboots might have solved those, for now. Bottom line though is the guide is totally messed up, other issues I won't even get into.

What EXACTLY does a CPI&TDL do? Will I lose anything? I assume to do list at least but it will come back after a connection?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I have 4 boxes, 2 Bolts and 2 Romeo's with the same issue. I am not going to clear any guide data or rerun guided setup as that has not solved the issue in the past.

Pre-roll and messed up guide data have killed my TiVo experience and these will be the last of them. When they die I am done.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Yesterday I had 50% crap in my TE3 guide. I figured a CPI&TDL was in order. I've done it many times with three Roamio boxes and a Premiere. But this time the Clearing message was still on my screen after an hour. Three hours later it was still there despite power cycles and KickStart attempts. It did pass the SMART test. So I gave up and pulled the drive. A quick format with Windows and I put the drive back. I did lose my programs (only two days) and cable card pairing. I'll pair the card next week. Since the box had no network I couldn't save anything. So, if possible, save what you can before running a CPI&TDL.


I was able to get out of the CPI&TDL with KickStart 76543210. It starts the flashing after you press 76, but keep going with pressing the numbers down to zero. It essentially does what you did without pulling the drive. Factory reset (lose everything) and start at guided setup.

How to wipe a drive so Roamio will reload software


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> What EXACTLY does a CPI&TDL do? Will I lose anything? I assume to do list at least but it will come back after a connection?


First, it wipes the guide. Then it wipes TDL. Any recordings scheduled with the guide are kept. No change to the 1P. If you have 1P for a streaming series, you will lose the watched/not watched data. Then the system performs a restart or it just does a service connection. Both do the same thing, which is load the guide data. Then the TDL is rebuilt, which can take a while. I have 20 1P on a Roamio, and the who thing takes about 30 to 45 minutes. It can take 90 minutes on a Premiere. Any items you deleted, like SNL at 10pm Saturday, are restored. No recordings are harmed. After it's done I check the guide and the TDL. Since I have three TiVo units online, I will backup programs next time. But I have never seen a guide so screwed up. One item to note. The TE4 guide seems to run out of data at 7pm while the TE3 guide ends at 1pm. This is normal for me and those times are on the day following what's shown with System Information. A Premiere has always had the date in SI the same as when data runs out in the guide.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm bummed. The guide data was really bad and I was missing recordings, so I tried the CPI&TDL on my Premiere. It sat on the "This should take an hour" screen for 18 hours. I tried re-powercycling with no network or tuning adapter connected and it still never came back. My older drive works but it still took a long time for a service connection and the guide data is still poor.

I was going to buy a new hard drive and start new but it sounds like that would be a waste of money as long as the guide data is poor. I'll wait and monitor this thread and see if things improve. If/when they do I'll try dropping the newer drive back in and give it 24 hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

powrcow said:


> I was going to buy a new hard drive and start new but it sounds like that would be a waste of money as long as the guide data is poor. I'll wait and monitor this thread and see if things improve. If/when they do I'll try dropping the newer drive back in and give it 24 hours.


Since Rovi bought TiVo several years ago they have been playing with the guide and its interface to the recording schedule. Things have only become worse over time. I'm cable bound, so my alternatives are limited.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

There's poor and inaccurate guide data, and then there's this. Many channels have nothing after 4pm today. Maybe there's too much data in an update and the TE3 software can't handle it appropriately and gives up?


----------



## soxfan_8 (May 7, 2020)

I tried to fix my guide (to be announced issues) on my Premiere Elite XL4 by clearing the guide data and TDL. Bad move, it locked up the Tivo in the Clearing Guide data routine. Multiple re-boots did not work. Saw multiple threads about KS 76543210 saying that was the only way to get the Tivo unlocked. It is supposed to be a factory reset that wipes everything and re-installs the s/w and deletes all your recordings and settings. Good thing that did not work. I broke down and called Tivo customer support and they instructed me to do a KS 57. It is a repair utility that when done just goes back to Guided setup. That has seemed to work. All my recordings are there. My season's passes are there and my Guide is all good. At least for the last 12 hours.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

soxfan_8 said:


> I broke down and called Tivo customer support and they instructed me to do a KS 57.


Yes several people have posted here that KS 57 fixed their issue.

Scott


----------



## JimS_61 (Aug 11, 2020)

HerronScott said:


> Yes several people have posted here that KS 57 fixed their issue.


I have a TiVo Bolt and it's been working for years. But now I'm getting a lot of "Title Not Available" on my guide. That's never happened before. I have seen this "KS 57" mentioned here and elsewhere. I am pretty sure the KS stands for Kickstart. But what is Kickstart and what is Kickstart 57, and how do I invoke it? I've looked and can't find a description of it, or how to run it.

And I see someone above referenced "Reset Guide Data". Is that the same thing??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I literally Googled

Kickstart 57 ...

However, I wouldn't mess with it.

I'd expect it will cure itself on it's own with much less risk to the TiVo.

Check the other threads for details.

-KP


----------



## JimS_61 (Aug 11, 2020)

kpeters59 said:


> I literally Googled
> 
> Kickstart 57 ...
> 
> ...


I did the same thing after I posted this message and found the same page about the Kickstart and how to do it. When you say to check other threads for details, do you mean details on how to do the Kickstart, or details of how it will cure itself with less risk? Are there threads that explain what the risks are?


----------



## JimS_61 (Aug 11, 2020)

kpeters59 said:


> I'd expect it will cure itself on its own with much less risk to the TiVo.


UPDATE: I just wanted to reply and say that based on what you said here, I scrolled through the next several days on my Guide and within a day or two, all the "Title Not Available" entries were cleared and the normal descriptions were appearing on every channel. So thanks for your help!!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

For clarity, I meant to look at the other 'TiVo won't recover after reset' threads.

There's a pretty good collection of people taking action to fix their TiVo's and ending up with them unbootable...

-KP


----------

